# How different are Lutron biscuit and Leviton light almond color electrical components?



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Sorry, you'll have to save your own marriage.

Go to the big box store and buy a wall plate of each (less than $1 investment), bring them home and show them to your critter... You will be informed...

This is the only way to go with this one...


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I can not answer your question, buy one of each brand and look see.

I spent 50 years in the electrical insdustry and we had 10 different colors of grey for the products, Depended on manufacture and year made. 10 shades of grey kept our paint storage full of can.


----------

